# Adorable or Funny Sleeping pics!



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is Mia..asleep cuddled up with a bear and a stuffed dog underneath her..lol..so cute. 

Does anyone else have an adorable or funny sleeping pics?!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I woke him up with my flash, but Aiden sometimes sleeps like this!


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Rio slept like this a lot as a puppy


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

awwww, how stinkin cute is that


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Here are a couple of Mina. In the first one she is only 8 weeks old. What happened to my little girl! Tear tear 

Oh yes thats her sleeping with a ball in her mouth.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

BFF's 
When Lakota was a baby she always was up Kiya's butt! But that was a dangerous position, Kiya's butt can be deadly.


----------

